# More Beaded Necklaces with Pendants



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

After I learned to make a plain spiral necklace from seed beads I looked around for inexpensive pendants to use as focal points. Garage sales are a great resource because people often have costume jewelry or broken pieces for sale at good prices. Here are a few of my completed necklaces and some pendants I have yet to get to. I don't know why the picture is coming out sideways. These necklaces are made by picking up the small seed beads on a threaded needle. The challenge for me is threading the needle since my sight is not what it once was, and trying to keep knots from forming in the thread since long pieces of thread are used.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

These are beautiful, very creative


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Your necklaces are beautiful!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

So beautiful...


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to learn how to do this!


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

Gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

rjazz said:


> I would love to learn how to do this!


There are several bead stores on Long Island where you could take a lesson in this type of work. My teacher charged by the workshop - about $25 for the entire project no matter how long it took to complete - plus materials. Once you learn the technique, you can work at home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

These are beautiful and very classy. Do you sell them?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

martina said:


> These are beautiful and very classy. Do you sell them?


Since I retired I am busier than ever before. I deferred my love of craft for so many years while I worked that I am playing catch-up. So far I am just having fun and giving the stuff away as gifts. I don't know if I would like the pressure of selling. I did donate a piece to a fundraiser and it sold quickly and women were asking for more. That was very flattering.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

You do a beautiful job of blending your choice of seed beads with the pendant resulting in a beautiful, well balanced piece of jewelry.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are great. You made some very sophisticated choices in your combinations. They are very rich looking. 

Looks like you have some nice 'stash' pendants waiting in the wings! Really sharp looking pieces.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I think if I started another craft, which would lead to another stash, my husband would leave me...of course, then I would have more room...hmmmmm


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

rjazz said:


> I think if I started another craft, which would lead to another stash, my husband would leave me...of course, then I would have more room...hmmmmm


This one doesn't take up a lot of space! Think shoebox..............just saying.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

my daughter used to make friendship bracelets, and she had a plastic container with lots of little compartments...I think it came from A C Moore or Michaels...I might even still have it, with the beads...My mother also used to make beaded flowers


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Shoebox? Are you kidding? You're good. 

I haven't done jewelry in a long while but when I started up with that 'fixation' I went nuts. I still have beads galore. 

I am going to take these posts as an inspiration and go make a few presents--once I start back in I'll be hooked again for a while. Maybe use up some things.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

seafox said:


> Shoebox? Are you kidding? You're good.
> 
> I haven't done jewelry in a long while but when I started up with that 'fixation' I went nuts. I still have beads galore.
> 
> I am going to take these posts as an inspiration and go make a few presents--once I start back in I'll be hooked again for a while. Maybe use up some things.


All of my tools and supplies for seed beading fit into this little 8X8 inch square box. The only other supplies I use are a velvet covered piece of cardboard as my work surface and a good strong Ott-lite.

The second picture is of my "hoard" of beads I use for other projects, like bead wrapping, earrings and just plain old fashioned bead stringing. You are right, collecting these types of beads can get out of control. With seed beading I am buying just a few ounces at a time of just the colors I need. See the small vials - just a few of those will produce a necklace.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE; LOVE; LOVE that first one!!!!
Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They are all spectacular ..my favorite is the top one with the Abalone shell..


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> There are several bead stores on Long Island where you could take a lesson in this type of work. My teacher charged by the workshop - about $25 for the entire project no matter how long it took to complete - plus materials. Once you learn the technique, you can work at home.


Can you tell me where on LI? I spend summers in Long beach.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very beautiful. Are those Cellini spirals?


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunning as usual. You have a wonderful sense of beauty and imagination in your creations. Love them!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Every piece is beautiful! You have a great eye for color and balance!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I know there is a gadget to help thread seed beads, but maybe if you googled it you might find one


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful jewelry. Very nice work.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I bead also. I had so much trouble threading the beading needle and then I found Big eye beading needles! They are amazing. The eye is in the middle of the needle and about 1 1/2" long. You just open the middle and thread your needle. I buy mine at Michaels and Joann's. I also teach beading at our library and my students must bring in this type of needle. Even inexperienced beaders or those with arthritis can thread the needle and they are small enough to go through a size 15 seed bead. A suggestion on knotting thread is to use shorter lengths and then attach new thread in the middle of the project. When making a necklace with herringbone stitch I used so much thread that it would have been impossible to use one long length throughout.

Your necklaces are lovely. The spiral bracelet was one of the classes I taught.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I love your work! How long have you been doing this?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Can you tell me where on LI? I spend summers in Long beach.


Here are some:

http://voices.yahoo.com/jewelry-bead-supply-stores-long-island-ny-5924152.html?cat=8


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I love your work! How long have you been doing this?


Two years. I have the most fantastic teacher Lenny Talmi. Check out her website at http://www.sarahtal.com


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> Very beautiful. Are those Cellini spirals?


My teacher called them simple spirals. Check out her website at

http://www.sarahtal.com


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> I bead also. I had so much trouble threading the beading needle and then I found Big eye beading needles! They are amazing. The eye is in the middle of the needle and about 1 1/2" long. You just open the middle and thread your needle. I buy mine at Michaels and Joann's. I also teach beading at our library and my students must bring in this type of needle. Even inexperienced beaders or those with arthritis can thread the needle and they are small enough to go through a size 15 seed bead. A suggestion on knotting thread is to use shorter lengths and then attach new thread in the middle of the project. When making a necklace with herringbone stitch I used so much thread that it would have been impossible to use one long length throughout.
> 
> Your necklaces are lovely. The spiral bracelet was one of the classes I taught.


Thank you for the tip. I just checked it out on line and this morning I am racing to Michaels' to look for them. This might be a lifesaver!!!! Check out my teacher's website at 
http://www.sarahtal.com Her name is Lenny Talmi.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Thank you for the tip. I just checked it out on line and this morning I am racing to Michaels' to look for them. This might be a lifesaver!!!! Check out my teacher's website at
> http://www.sarahtal.com Her name is Lenny Talmi.


Forgot to mention that they are from Beadalon and are 2.5". You get 4 in a package. They have longer needles, but I find when you get closer to the end of your thread that the needles don't work as well. I am so glad I was able to help. You do beautiful work.


----------



## gaylemcleod (Oct 24, 2013)

Do they teach this on craftsy?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> You do a beautiful job of blending your choice of seed beads with the pendant resulting in a beautiful, well balanced piece of jewelry.


you said exactly what i was thinking, it take great talent to cordinate the colors, texture and beading style into a finished beautiful piece of art.
Blessings


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> you said exactly what i was thinking, it take great talent to cordinate the colors, texture and beading style into a finished beautiful piece of art.
> Blessings


Thanks for the thumbs up. Basically I work with the colors of the pendant. If it is neutral, then I work around the colors of my clothes so I'll have a nice accessory to wear. I always love red! Check out some of my earlier posts in this section for other styles. As I have said, I have a great teacher. I could not have done this on my own.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Here are some:
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/jewelry-bead-supply-stores-long-island-ny-5924152.html?cat=8


Thank you. Will have to look them up this summer.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely work, the top 2 are Paua Shell in NZ, Abalone in other parts of the world.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very creative


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Piper Too said:


> Lovely work, the top 2 are Paua Shell in NZ, Abalone in other parts of the world.


Hey. Didn't know that! Thanks.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful work,I am sure that they would sell very well


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you tell me what the name of the stitch that the necklace is made out of? It is beautiful! I would like to see if there are any classes or books in my area that show how to do it.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work. Warms the heart to look at such exquisite work. You are an artist. Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## donna.erikson (Dec 19, 2011)

I also make jewelry, but would love for you to share any directions you have for these beautiful pieces!!!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful jewelry! Love your combinations. My sight is also getting worse and finding this hint one day ended the problem for me. Don't try to thread the needle. Instead, needle the thread. Hold the thread so that just a wee bit of the end shows, enough to move the needle eye towards the end until the end of the thread slips into the eye. It does work. It only takes one attempt to put the two together this way once you catch on to it..


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

kacey66 said:


> Beautiful jewelry! Love your combinations. My sight is also getting worse and finding this hint one day ended the problem for me. Don't try to thread the needle. Instead, needle the thread. Hold the thread so that just a wee bit of the end shows, enough to move the needle eye towards the end until the end of the thread slips into the eye. It does work. It only takes one attempt to put the two together this way once you catch on to it..


I will try this but the eye on beading needles in so so very tiny.


----------



## Reneebg (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful pieces. Where did you learn how to do them?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Reneebg said:


> Beautiful pieces. Where did you learn how to do them?


I was lucky to have a local bead shop that opened in the neighborhood. The owner designed and sold her own work, gave classes, and sold supplies. Unfortunately she closed down this year, but still gives lessons from her home. She is an award winning bead master by the name of Lenny R. Talmi and this is her website http://www.sarahtal.com 
You should browse through it. It is jaw-dropping.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Just seen your beautiful jewellery! It's truly unique!....well done! Hilary


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous, thank you for sharing


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are really quite lovely and some of the pendants you have found are wonderful. The glass piece is especially pretty. Nice work.....


----------



## Reneebg (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Your necklaces are beautiful!

There is a trick to threading the needle. First, make sure the cut end of the thread is cut cleanly. Then hold the thread so that just the very tip of it sticks out from between your thumb and finger. Wet the EYE of the needle, not the thread. Lay the needle on the tip of the thread. When you wet the eye of the needle, it kind of sucks the thread thru the eye. If it doesn't work the first time, turn the needle over, as there is a right side and a wrong side to the eye, from when they are made in the factory. 

Tami


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your necklaces are beautiful!
> 
> There is a trick to threading the needle. First, make sure the cut end of the thread is cut cleanly. Then hold the thread so that just the very tip of it sticks out from between your thumb and finger. Wet the EYE of the needle, not the thread. Lay the needle on the tip of the thread. When you wet the eye of the needle, it kind of sucks the thread thru the eye. If it doesn't work the first time, turn the needle over, as there is a right side and a wrong side to the eye, from when they are made in the factory.
> 
> Tami


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll give it a try!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Even though I am fighting with bifocals, this works for me. I hope it works for you.

Tami


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------

